# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Aka

## kburr

How you'll you say "aka" or also known as- in Russian ?

----------


## Lampada

ALSO KNOWN AS  -  _иначе называемый..; также известный под именем (названием)...   ALSO KNOWN AS перевод с английского на русский, translation English to Russian. Англо-_

----------


## Alex80

+ "также известный как" 
literal and widespreaded.

----------


## wanja

он же

----------

